# found bugs in pigeon food



## polothehero (Jun 21, 2011)

so today i was feeding my birds and i saw some little black bugs crawling around the pigeon feed. they're all just 1 type of bugs and have a hard shell. you guys think my pigeon feed isn't any good anymore?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

In warm weather weavels are a problem NOW was there alot or just a few. Was the feed getting dusty. If just a few. You could freeze it that would kill the weavels. If alot i would not feed it. And if you just bought take it back they should exchange it or refund your money. When you get more feed you could put it in a trash bag air tight And in a barrel.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

polothehero said:


> so today i was feeding my birds and i saw some little black bugs crawling around the pigeon feed. they're all just 1 type of bugs and have a hard shell. you guys think my pigeon feed isn't any good anymore?


 I would toss it out. Feed must be purchased in good condition and stored correctly. I also would turn my inventory over quickly and not let it sit around for months.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I would toss it out. Feed must be purchased in good condition and stored correctly. I also would turn my inventory over quickly and not let it sit around for months.


I agree with Warren, toss it. I only get enough to last me a little over a month and I store my feed in plastic buckets with a tight lid.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I had some insects in new bags I purchased. I took them back and got new bags. They said that many people had returned various types of feed.

You need new feed and I bet the place you bought it will replace it if you take what you have left back.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

PS.

This problem has happened to me in the past, typically during the hot summer months. I never was able to figure out if my feed became contaminated after I had opened the bags, or if there were eggs inside the bag before I opened it and all that was needed was an ideal enviroment for the eggs to hatch. I suspect that some feeds such as PurGrain which are really really clean, would be free of such things, but at the time of my infestation I was using Brown's Feed. 


Like Mark stated, now I keep my feed in containers with lids, and I don't store large amounts for any period of time. It is a bit of a pain, but pigeons consuming feed with larva etc in it, can't be a good idea. Maybe it won't hurt, but I wouldn't use my pigeons as guinea pigs.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Those little beatle things congregate under my feeder for some reason. If they are in your feed bin, then you can blame the feed store/packaging place. If they are just in the birds' feeder, then they just came in from outside. I think they hide in my bedding or somehow get in the cracks between the floor and walls. They don't seem to bother anything. When I see them and my birds are out flying, I unleash my chickens on them, LOL.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

In this Texas HEAT--I keep my feed in a Freezer.
Only take out 3-4 days worth at a time.
We have had 37-38-39- days in a row with 100+ temps.
And have FORGOT how to spell R A I N.


----------



## polothehero (Jun 21, 2011)

i believe those bugs just came from outside n contaminated the feed since i don't know about them n have a storage that isn't really secure well. i'll just throw them out and see if my 2nd bag of feed is bug free. thanks guys


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The bugs come in the bag. I had it happen to me last year. I changed the brand and the dealer and i never saw a bug after that, I tried to freeze the feed, it did kill the bugs,but when you brought the feed into room temp it sweat and made the feed wet. I thought it would grow mold so i stopped that.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The only bugs I have found in my feed when I opened the bag are the little worm things that hatch inside the seed and then come out as larvae.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I guess the larvae will turn into bugs, anyway they come there in the feed when you get it, at least thats my experiance after the first time it happened i checked the next bag as soon as i opened it the little black bugs were there. If you freeze the feed to kill the bugs and feed it to the birds whats the differents than feeding it to them when the bugs are alive The birds can still eat the bugs. thats a waste of feed in my book.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Like I said In warmer weather feed is more prone to getting bugs. At the feed stores IF they do not sell the feed at a fast pace it sits for months often. Feed stores often have to buy a set amount of feed And when custumer base is small It sits. The eggs hatch and the feed gets buggy. Most feeds will have eggs in it Unless you buy rather good feed WHICH is harder to find these days. As many place use there low grade grains in pigeon feed. NOW pellets often never get buggy. I would return. it


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Many great responses, I just wanted to add a bit. Here in Bangladesh, the weathers is usually warm and moist. I think the humidity has something to do with the bugs. In the west, you can easily replace the feed;I suggest you do it. Make sure to store the feed in a clean dry place. I've the "...congregate under my feeder for some reason" problem also. Placing the feed,spread out on a flat surface in the sun will help get rid of the bugs...that's what a lot of ppl do in poor countries. Better you replace the feed,wish you good luck,Peace,
YaSin


----------

